# Fermented grains for goats??



## farming4future (Jul 24, 2014)

What is your opinion on feeding fermented grains to goats? We have 2 nigerian dwarfs and have been told the fermented grains indroduce tons of probiotics into the goats system. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I am experimenting using fermented grains now on several different animals. I only started last week so I don't have much to say for it yet other than the chickens love it and so far my goats aren't to fond of it. They prefer dry food but I'm trying to see if they will transition. 

You have to careful with and make sure you are feeding fermented grain and not letting it go spoiled or get moldy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sprout my oats. I do put a splash of ACV in when they soak for 24 hours. Then I rinse and drain. I know that isn't the same but so far has been the easiest to do and my goats love eating it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have been sprouting oats and boss for the chickens. Haven't tried to feed the sprouted to the goats yet


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Karen, might I ask, what is your process for sprouting grains? I have 3 ND's and am interested in doing this. I see you also have 3 goats... so whatever you're doing would probably work for me.

How much are you sprouting at a time, and what benefits are you seeing from doing this? I understand that zinc and iron become more available by doing this - is that the main reason for doing it? 

I've been hearing about this more and more and it's gotten me curious.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I was doing three day sprouts in 5 gallon buckets, and my goats liked it. I stopped though because I got busy and mold started in my buckets. Every batch after always went off despite sanitizing the buckets, and I just haven't bought new buckets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use 2 gallon buckets. I do have 4 goats now and have to make a new batch about every 4 days. I'm using a plastic cup as a scoop and I believe it is about 1.5 cups. I do 12 of those at a time.

Supposedly more nutrients are available to them by doing it. Honestly I can't say they are doing any better on it. But my oats are dirty and I have to wash them anyway. I strictly just soak for about 24 hours and then rinse once. Then every time I feed I kind of turn the oats so the wettest is brought to the top. I do it very simply and try to keep the work of doing it to a minimum. They eat it and are doing just as well as on the bagged feed they used to be on.


----------



## farming4future (Jul 24, 2014)

They are finally eating the fermented grains, just like nannysrus said they perfered the dry food to the ferment. Once they gave it a chance they loved it! I hqve heard some about sprouting, I'll givee it a go too. Thanks guys


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, how do you ferment the grain for the goats? I ferment the chicken feed for the layers and they do great on it. I would love to try the goats with it, since it has done such great things for the henny pennies.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I am doing the exact same for the goats as I am doing for my chickens


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## farming4future (Jul 24, 2014)

As are we with our chickens and goats, same recipe


----------



## Megsymop (11 mo ago)

farming4future said:


> As are we with our chickens and goats, same recipe


What is your recipe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2014 so the OP probably isn't on here anymore.


----------

